# Bulk cycles..What do you have planned?



## Vision (Sep 26, 2015)

*What's your bulk cycle looking like?*

I'm curious to see what everyone has lined up for their bulk cycle... When do you plan on blasting/cycling,for how long and whats your over all goal?

I'm looking at: Lean mass 14 weeks

test 250 1 x EW
Tren E 200 1 x EW
Tren E/A blend 200 3 x a week
Dbol 25mgs
EQ 200 1 x E8D (procollagen/collagen synthesis)​


----------



## SeattlesBest (Sep 26, 2015)

Test C 750 a week, deca 500 a week. 30mg dbol, .5 arimidex 2 times a week. 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vision (Sep 27, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Test C 750 a week, deca 500 a week. 30mg dbol, .5 arimidex 2 times a week.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk



Epic stack, and always wins.. Best growth Ive ever achieved ^

How do you do with progest on nandrolone?


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 27, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Test C 750 a week, deca 500 a week. 30mg dbol, .5 arimidex 2 times a week.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk



That looks good... I was thinking of doing that but npp instead at like 3-400/week because from what I understand npp retains a little less water then deca?


----------



## SeattlesBest (Sep 27, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> That looks good... I was thinking of doing that but npp instead at like 3-400/week because from what I understand npp retains a little less water then deca?


That's what I have read. But I think diet plays a much bigger roll in water retention then anything.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Sep 27, 2015)

Vision said:


> Epic stack, and always wins.. Best growth Ive ever achieved ^
> 
> How do you do with progest on nandrolone?


I do nothing. I always have caber on hand but have never used it.. I have found if I keep my e2 in check, I don't have to worry about progesterone issues brother.


----------



## Vision (Sep 27, 2015)

Here's the key, its the metabolization of the ester, its in and out, thus there is no long build up where water retention can be a factor..longer the presence of an ester with a significant buildup that is not metabolizing fast enough in the system,you may begin to experience more side (water retention,elevated e1/e2 level-influencing progesterone, and so on).. Depending on the individuals system,and presences of cleaving enzymes some can see unwanted sides that are much similar to longer esters..

Lower the carbon chain faster the hormone reaches blood plasma peaks, in and out!


----------



## SeattlesBest (Sep 27, 2015)

Vision said:


> Here's the key, its the metabolization of the ester, its in and out, thus there is no long build up where water retention can be a factor..longer the presence of an ester with a significant buildup that is not metabolizing fast enough in the system,you may begin to experience more side (water retention,elevated e1/e2 level-influencing progesterone, and so on).. Depending on the individuals system,and presences of cleaving enzymes some can see unwanted sides that are much similar to longer esters..
> 
> Lower the carbon chain faster the hormone reaches blood plasma peaks, in and out!


Solid information bro. Take notes guys. Some guys get heavy water retention. I get almost none. Dbol blows me up like a God Damn water bed tho. Love the stuff tho.. every one is different.


----------



## irish1987 (Sep 29, 2015)

945mg testosterone blend/ wk,  400 mg decca,  350 mg tren ace, and blasting mtr @ 2mg a day for 2 weeks on 2 off.  Probably  gonna run some drol/dbol after the mtr as well.  Adex @ 1mg ed and prami at a super low dose 2 x wk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Sep 29, 2015)

irish1987 said:


> 945mg testosterone blend/ wk,  400 mg decca,  350 mg tren ace, and blasting mtr @ 2mg a day for 2 weeks on 2 off.  Probably  gonna run some drol/dbol after the mtr as well.  Adex @ 1mg ed and prami at a super low dose 2 x wk
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Heavy cycle brah..


----------



## Vision (Sep 30, 2015)

My days of high test are done..


----------



## SeattlesBest (Sep 30, 2015)

Vision said:


> My days of high test are done..


Whys that bro?


----------



## Vision (Sep 30, 2015)

BP and the over all quality of life started to diminish considerably, as I get older I find out that I dont need much, much of any compound that is..sides start to become an issue


----------



## Havincharles (Dec 9, 2015)

good cycle you'll achieve the goal u need


----------



## crab107 (Dec 10, 2015)

Tren E 200mg 2x per week 12 weeks
Test E 250mg 2x per week 12 weeks
Dbol 50mg daily 6 weeks
Aromasin 25mg Daily

My favorite and most gaining mass cycle. The only trouble i have is tren killing my appetite. But i force feed and then get bad bloating..i get so fuckin full and tired of eating. But geeeagghhh i put the weight on quick when i can keep eating good.


----------



## crab107 (Dec 10, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Test C 750 a week, deca 500 a week. 30mg dbol, .5 arimidex 2 times a week.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk





SeattlesBest said:


> Heavy cycle brah..





irish1987 said:


> 945mg testosterone blend/ wk,  400 mg decca,  350 mg tren ace, and blasting mtr @ 2mg a day for 2 weeks on 2 off.  Probably  gonna run some drol/dbol after the mtr as well.  Adex @ 1mg ed and prami at a super low dose 2 x wk
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Hows metri workin out for ya?? I got to bottles ive yet to run a full cycle with it!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 10, 2015)

crab107 said:


> Tren E 200mg 2x per week 12 weeks
> Test E 250mg 2x per week 12 weeks
> Dbol 50mg daily 6 weeks
> Aromasin 25mg Daily



Have you thought about running the Tren higher than the Test?


----------



## crab107 (Dec 10, 2015)

Damnit


----------



## crab107 (Dec 10, 2015)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Have you thought about running the Tren higher than the Test?



Nah..not for bulking. I though that protocol was for cutting. 
Does it work good for bulk mass??


----------



## SeattlesBest (Dec 10, 2015)

crab107 said:


> Nah..not for bulking. I though that protocol was for cutting.
> Does it work good for bulk mass??


If you have found what works for you with low sides, I'd stick to that bro!


----------



## crab107 (Dec 10, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> If you have found what works for you with low sides, I'd stick to that bro!



The only problem i have is eating on that cycle. For example..i just ate steak, rice and asparagus for dinner. Not very much food at all..16oz steak, 6 aspargus shoots and maybe 2 cups rice and dude...i felt like i just ate a whole large pizza


----------



## SeattlesBest (Dec 10, 2015)

crab107 said:


> The only problem i have is eating on that cycle. For example..i just ate steak, rice and asparagus for dinner. Not very much food at all..16oz steak, 6 aspargus shoots and maybe 2 cups rice and dude...i felt like i just ate a whole large pizza


I know how that is.. Fuckin sucks.. I have the same problem. I wish I could put a feeding tube into my stomach. That'd be nice.. Cut out the middle man..


----------

